# L'eternelle gueguerre...



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé une belle perle dans un forum musique où un membre demande si il vaut mieux qu'il achète un mac ou un pc...
Alors attention les yeux celui la c'est un petit marrant : 

"bon je m'en mele donc apres synthese de mes connaissances et experience en harmonie avec les arguments de gens competents ici je vais essayer de clore le bordel. 

1) Linux est une merveille car il y des entreprises qui recuperent des vieux pc et installe linux , il y a word excel et internet explorer et un lecteur media , linux etant si pauvre en code , ne bouffe pas les ressources et donc peut meme fonctionner avec le processeur de la telecommande de la tv du salon . 

2) Macinstosh ... 
c'est un ordi tres cher , trop peu evolué a utiliser juste a cause de la psychologie de l'os et de cette souris a un seul bouton qui vous fait oublier tous les outils ' mon patron qui est mac depuis vingt ans ne savait pas changer la couleur d'un carré tracé dans word alors que moi grave au bouton droit de windows j'ai pu l'aider il lui suffisait de cliquer sur option en meme temps que la souris pour avoir le pop du bouton droit . 
Ensuite sur mac les touces 'suppr' et les fonctions copier coller sont chiantes et emmerdantes , avec mac tu fais des kilometres avec ta souris c'est pas fait pour etre productif mais .... celui qui connait bien mac saura comment gérer tous les racourcis divers . 
Macintosh c beau .... fuckkkkkkk vraiment c super bo et meme des machines pro ou bureau sont elegantes 
Un mac ca evolue pas , soit tu encules ton pote en lui disant que mac c'est bon et en lui fourgant ta machine a un prix exorbitant sachant que pour la moitié du prix d'un vieux mac occase tu as un pc neuf et qui l'eclate sans scrupules !!! 
Mac os 10 est vraiment merdique a utiliser les fenetres se perdent de partout c'est pourrrrrrrrrriiiii 

3) LE PC ah quelle merveille 

Donc JE NE SUPPORTE PAS QU ON PARLE DU PC COMME MACHINE D AMATEUR 

Le pc est une bombe , stabilité exemplaire meilleure que mac 

Tous les serveurs sont des pc 'ou presque' 
L'armée utilise que des pc 
Le PC est utilisé par tout le monde 

Les virus ? ben c'est facile s'il faut un antivirus a macintosh et un au pc alors tout le monde est protégé et on en parle plus 
Faut faire les mises a jour diverses aussi 

La sécurité ??? ben allez chez norton il y un test gratuit de votre securité et vous verrez vous mettez votre firewall et vous etes blindés . 

Les logiciels .... oh ouiiiiiii rien qu'a l'idee que vocaloid ne sortira jamais sur mac ca met le pc numero 1 

Ensuite je cherche un dictionnaire de rimes anglaises et je vois qu'il est impossible d'en trouver un pour mac et j'ai mis une minute pour en avoir dix pour pc . 



ET MAINTENANT JE VAIS FRAPPER COMME UNE BOMBE 

Symphony x , utilisent des vst instruments sur trois pc en reseau 
La production de 'cher ' utilisent des pc 

Presque tous les artistes utilisent des PC 


ARRTEZ DE DIRE QUE C EST AMATEURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 


LE FAIT QUE VOUS DISIEZ CELA CA FAIT DE VOUS DES AMATEURS 


Avec un pc on fait la meme chose , c'est moins , plus performant et on trouve ce qu'on veut 

Combien de temps allez vous avoir les yeux fermés 

Quand on est musiciens avec des yeux fermés alors arretez la musique 

SI mac etait meilleur pk bill gates est plus riche 
Si mac etait meilleur pk tout le monde n'a t'il pas un mac 
Si mac etait meilleur pk aurait il besoin de faire de jolis computers 
Si mac etait meilleur pk on trouve rien 
Pk mac n'ont ils pas les serveurs web 
Pk mac n'ont ils pas le marché des PC GAMERS 
pk mac est si pauvre en bundle logiciel 
Pk mac a une souris a un seul bouton 'putain ils font chier' 
Pk mac est plus cher 
Pk mac n a pas de virus ??? normal tout le monde s'en fout de ce tout petit parc informatique qui n'attire l'interet de personne 

Mon ancien patron ne savait meme pas changer la couleur d'un carré dans word , il recevait des fichiers et ne savait meme pas que c'etait des pdf heureusment il y avait le pc pour sauver 

Mon patron voulait qu'on fasse des circuits imprimés et il a du acheter un pc car les softs pour mac sont trop chers et trop rare 

Dans un laboratoire d'electronique les instruments de mesure sont des PC 

Les consoles de jeu 'nintendo' ont un processeur IBM 'hi h hi' , les playstation ne sont pas equipé de motorola , et les xbox ont un pentium . 



Sur le site de steinberg il y avait un grand concert , amd et nuendo etait a l'honneur ... 
Deux pc athlon 2400et nuendo avec des racks steinberg ADAT 

Ce concert acceuillait plusieurs artistes pendant ds jours entiers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ils ont voulu du fiable et ils 
ONT PRIT DES PC 

MACINTOSH DOIT REVISER LEUR POLITIQUE CAR POUR L INSTANT ILS SONT DANS UN TROU ET LE PIRE C QUE LES UTILISATEURS DE MAC OUVRENT LEUR GEULE POUR DEFENDRE UNE MACHINE QUI FAIT PAS LE POID 


LE PC EST MEILLEUR UN POINT C TOUT COMBIEN DE TEMPS ENCORE VOUS ALLEZ FERMER LES YEUX JE VOUS SUPPLIE D ARRETER D ETRE CON JE NE SUIS PAS LA POUR ASSASSINER MAC MAIS JUSTE POUR DIRE UNE VERITE QUI NE PLAIT PAS MAIS LA VERITE EST LA ET VOUS NE POUVEZ RIEN CONTRE CA"

C'est un certain Andkor D.A... lui il s'est fait de nouveaux amis...  
Si vous voulez rigoler la discussion complete est http://www.guitariste.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=21540&highlight=mac

Bon ben amusez vous bien...


----------



## hunjord (15 Juin 2005)

bah au moins on est sur que celui là, ne viendra pas sur le forum 
j'ai adoré ce passage.....

"SI mac etait meilleur pk bill gates est plus riche"

Encore un qui sait pourquoi il achète ses machines pour engraisser M$


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Il est enervé celui la!   ...


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

En tout cas si il venait sur le forum il tiendrait pas longtemps avec ses arguments à deux balles....


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Je demonterais bien ses arguments un par un, mais j'ai pas trop le temps et l'envie


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il est enervé celui la!   ...


 
Et encore, je te conseille de lire la discussion en entier il en sort d'autres...et des belles... 
Bon ca fait 24 pages mais c'est très instructif...surtout quand on y lit qu'un pc est carrement plus stable qu'un mac


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je demonterais bien ses arguments un par un, mais j'ai pas trop le temps et l'envie


 
Ben c'est sur qu'ils sont demontables un par un mais c'est sûr qu'il n'en vaut peut etre pas la peine  
Si ça interesse quelqu'un ??? Qu'il n'hésite pas à se faire plaisir


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juin 2005)

Mouhahahaha  :rateau: "les artistes n'utilisent que des PCs" :casse: Je suis sensee rire ou le gars y connait pas Bjork, Radiohead, Chicks on Speed, Morrissey, et plein d'autres :bebe: ( Y doit vivre sur Pluton ce type en fait   )

My god, c'est vraiment tres reducteur sa vision des choses :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

"SI mac etait meilleur pk bill gates est plus riche"

Céline Dion est plus riche que pas mal d'Artistes... Donc, Céline (F)Dion est une immense artiste...     CQFD.


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha  :rateau: "les artistes n'utilisent que des PCs" :casse: Je suis sensee rire ou le gars y connait pas Bjork, Radiohead, Chicks on Speed, Morrissey, et plein d'autres :bebe: ( Y doit vivre sur Pluton ce type en fait   )
> 
> My god, c'est vraiment tres reducteur sa vision des choses :modo:


 
T'as oublié Steve Vai, Children Of Bodom, Joe Satriani, Sinergy, Warmen..etc etc enfin tu les connais peut etre pas tous non plus


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Alors ? Quelqu un a t-il eu le courage d'aller lire la discussion en entier ?
J'attends vos commentaires...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2005)

Ben dis donc, qu'il pense que le PC est meilleur que le mac, libre à lui, mais bon, son argumentation à la " j'ai raison et vous avez tort..." comment dire... 
ben ça pue quoi :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Symphony x , utilisent des vst instruments sur trois pc en reseau
> La production de 'cher ' utilisent des pc



et ben moi j'vous le dit : keanes dans son clip de every body's changing ben a droite tu piano y a un PB 17 " ... si ca c'est pas une preuve ..


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Les consoles de jeu 'nintendo' ont un processeur IBM 'hi h hi'


Ouais, un cousin du processeur des macs


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

un ex-cousin ..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> LE PC EST MEILLEUR UN POINT C TOUT COMBIEN DE TEMPS ENCORE VOUS ALLEZ FERMER LES YEUX JE VOUS SUPPLIE D ARRETER D ETRE CON JE NE SUIS PAS LA POUR ASSASSINER MAC MAIS JUSTE POUR DIRE UNE VERITE QUI NE PLAIT PAS MAIS LA VERITE EST LA ET VOUS NE POUVEZ RIEN CONTRE CA"
> 
> C'est un certain Andkor D.A... lui il s'est fait de nouveaux amis...
> Si vous voulez rigoler la discussion complete est http://www.guitariste.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=21540&highlight=mac
> ...


Hu Hu Hu arretez arretez... j'ai mal au bide    !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2005)

ben ouais, mais faut voir que ce gars la c'est un gratteux, alors c'est normal qu'il raconte des conneries...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Ne mettons pas tous les gratteux dans le meme panier s'il vous plaît!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai j'suis d'accord y a des guitaristes cons et des tres cons .. c'est po pareil ..


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bon je me tate mais j'irai bien leur repondre directement sur leur forum non ?

Tiens j'ai aussi trouvé ça de la même personne


"bon je m'en mele ... 

J'ai un pc de merde avec tout en bas de gamme 

j'ai win xp et cubase sx 

J'ai payé ce pc 3000 balles ahlon xp 2400 750 de ram et une carte mere de merde 


Je suis sur cubase avec des samples enormes je suis a 80% de sa puissance et a ce jour je bosse parfois plus de 11 heures sans m'arretter ou tres peu sans jamais redemarrer cubase ni le pc .. 

DOnc ..... a tous ceux qui s'imaginent que mac c'est mieux ben ........ 

Mac c'est cher , et ca fait la meme chose mais alors ca ne fait rien de plus mais riennnnnnnnnnnn de plussssssssss 

Le pc sort forcement vainqueur de ce duel car 

1-) il est moins cher et a 'prix egal 'un pc explose un mac aux benchmarks 
2-) on trouve tous les softs sur pc et pour ceux qui voudront le dernier vocaloid de chez zero g , ben vous ne l'aurez jamais car ils en ont rien a foutre de faire du mac vu que c'est pas un marché 'je trouve ca degueulasse mais bon' 
3-) Windows xp est une pure merveille de stabilité , tu prends soin de ventiler la boite , la carte mere et le proc et croyez moi j'ai du photoshop en route cubase avec des sequences qui le font suffoquer et c'est dur de faire suffoquer cubase avec un athlon 2400 
4-) un pc ca vieillit bien tu changes une cartes mere et un proc et te voila avec une bombe actuelle 
5-) Windows xp est mille fois plus intuitif concernant son utilisation 

Mais ... je suis electronicien et forcement meme s'il existait mille marques je les adorerais toutes .. 
J'ai commencer avec le zx 81, amstrad , amiga atari , chu fan des computers 

Celui qui me seduit le plus c'est le pc , pas cher , ultra performant pour presque rien et evolutif pour presque rien , la disponibilité des softs 


Clin d'oeil 

Cette semaine je l'ai passé sur un mac g4 avec protools 6 et un digi 002 , et ben j'avais un crash systeme toutes les heures avec un curseur arc en ciel qui s'arretait pas de tourner .. 
Mais je pense qu'il faut faire un update du soft , moi j'ai eu des macs dans ma vie et ca marche impec 

Autre clin d'oeil 
En 1987 j'etais en ecole d'electronique et on avait des to 9 et mo 5 , on avait un pc aussi ' dx25' , a cette epoque le pc etait une merde affreuse . 
A cette epoque on a recu un ordinateur qui s'appellait macintosh 'quadra 33 mhz' et ben a cette epoque j'ai halluciné 
En 1987 cet ordinateur avait un disque dur scsi , une souris , des fenetres et un os et en plus c'etait une bombe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
alors qu'a cette epoque le pc etait lent , fallait ecrire en ms dos , putain personne se servait de cette poubelle "


Alors


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ne mettons pas tous les gratteux dans le meme panier s'il vous plaît!!!



boh, bah si on peut pus rigoler un brin au bar... 
ceci dit, je dis chapeau, ca a du lui demander plein de temps et d'efforts pour reussir a concentrer autant de conneries en un seul post!! 
on devrait envoyer le lien de ce fll en reponse a son message, qu'il nous fasse une visite, ca mettrait un peu d'ambiance!!!


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> SI mac etait meilleur pk bill gates est plus riche
> Si mac etait meilleur pk tout le monde n'a t'il pas un mac
> ...


 
Il me semble qu'il a oublié un vers dans son poème... je me permets de l'ajouter (en essayant de respecter le style de l'artiste)

Et pk si vous avé tore, cé moi que jé raison ?


Bon en tous cas moi, je suis bien content qu'Apple ait mis la pédale douce sur sa campagne de Switch. Vous imaginez des types comme ça passer sur Mac? Le bordel qu'on aurait sur les forums MacG! :hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai j'suis d'accord y a des guitaristes cons et des tres cons .. c'est po pareil ..


Pfffffff quel sectarisme... je suis déçuuuu.., déçu déçu déçu !


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Attention ici c'est très très vulgaire (toujours le même Biiiiiiip )








"ARRETEZ DE DIRE QUE 

WINDOWS XP C DE LA MERDE 


1-) pour la securité je suis a 100% blindé sur le site de norton qui propose un test de securité 


Je travaille plus de 15 heures avec cubase SX avec la vu metre de ressources a 80% en moyenne des banques d'instruments allant jusqu'a 200 Mo et je ne plante pas , je ne redemarre pas cubase et ni l'ordinateur 

PC = ULTRA FIABLE 

Mais si vous ventilez pas votre machine c'est normal que ca s'eclate la tete , si un athlon depasse les 52 degres il y a un risque de valeur FPU erronée 

FIN 

PC EST VAINQUEUR SUR TOUS LES POINTS 

LE PC ENCULE MACINTOSH ET LUI DEFONCE LE TROU DU CUL 

Ps: Vive WINDOWS"




Alors celui il est vraiment vulgaire et borné non 




Décidement on aura tout vu !


"PROTOOLS 6 SUR G4 

1-) import de fichiers 24/48 décalé en pitch donc tu enregistres une chanteuse puis quand tu reviens chez toi toutes les prises chants sont decalées a cause de cette merde de protools qui decale le pitch d'un wave importé 

2-) ca plante sans arret , d'ailleurs , c'"est un utilisateur de Mac qui le dit aussi !!! et j'en ai fait les frais !!! quatre rendez vous avec une chanteuse et des crashs toutes les 15 minutes 

3-) Ce mac est utilisé par des gens qui bricolent pas , protools et la digi 002 sont achetés et pas warez .. 


ALLORS VOUS SAVEZ OU JE LES FOUS VOS MACS ... 

Moi je passe 15 heures par jours sur cubase sans redemarrer windows et avec cubase a donf de puissance 
Et avec protools juste pour enregistrer du Flat sans fx , c'est a dire juste des pistes de chants en mono , ca plante trois fois et la quatrieme fo redemarrer .. 

Avec Macintosh tu vas sur le site de vocaloid tu peux pas ecouter les demos a cause que le mac sait pas lire un asx .. 

Ecoutez ... si vous voulez avoir les yeux fermés toute votre vie je m'en branle mais vous devez respecter le pc car ils tordent les macs sur tout mais tout ! 

Car meme si mac etait l'egal du pc , il est plus cher et donc il ne peut pas faire le poid !!

AU FAIT STEVIE WONDER JE SUIS FAN alors prononcez son nom avec respect  

MAC va crever , si c'est pas aujourd'hui ca sera demain , mais de toutes facon il est condamné ... 
En 1987 mac c'etait le top , mais bill gates a volé l'idée de l'OS et l'a programmer pour les machines pc et aujourd'hui mac ne peut pas lutter , car Mac est dans un trou et se marginalise resultat , les corporations de logiciels ne veulent pas ce marché il coute trop cher a develloper et ne rembourse pas les investissements ! 
Les PC gagnent alors preparez vous a la defaite ! 

Ps: Les pc sont de plus en plus bo et mac ne peut plus lutter car avec l'arrivés des Shuttle et du tuning mac peut aller se coucher . 

Oh oui un bo shuttle MSI avec radio / ampli en facade et un volume cubique minuscule oh ouiiiii 


JE DEMANDE l'attention de tous pour faire un priere de 'requiem' pour les macintosh qui vont bientot crever et etre oubliés comme tous les anciens marginaux ! 

AMEN !"


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est beau de croire autant en une machine .. par contre c'esst con que ca soit pas la bonne ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juin 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'il a oublié un vers dans son poème... je me permets de l'ajouter (en essayant de respecter le style de l'artiste)
> 
> Et pk si vous avé tore, cé moi que jé raison ?
> 
> ...


 Surtout que c'est une vue des choses tres limitee et en plus c'est qu'ils sont tres mal informes    :love:

Pauvre en bundle logiciel ? Pas de serveurs Apple ? Pourquoi une souris a un seul bouton  sont pas PC users pour rien :mouais: :rateau:

Ah les pauvres petits :love: Qu'ils restent dans leur ignorance :bebe:


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

bah... un problème de ventilation du cerveau sans doute; il a du dépasser les 52° depuis longtemps


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Génial ta reponce        


Suite de la saga du mega troll   

"Vous etes la honte de la france .... 

Etre incapable de juger une machine sur le point technique fait de vous des bourricots ... 
Si tous les studios vont se pendre alors vous vous pendrez aussi ... 

Je comprends pk ce pays n'a pas de building et ne fait pas de film a 150 millions de dollars ... il y a trop d'imbeciles dans ce pays et il restera toujours par terre a regarder les autres reussir ... 

Heureusement que le rap vous fait un peu travailler sinon vous ne serviriez a rien du tout ... 

Tous avec vos gros preamps et vos machines de combats pas capable de mixer la star academy pour sonner 'production' 

Vous m'ecoeurez , aucun de vous ne peut sortir un seul tout petit argument pour coucher le pc ... 

Le pc est meilleur parce qu'il est plus fourni en soft et qu'il est moins cher et concernant la stabilité je fais confiance a mon pc capable de tourner 15 heures sans planter et plus ... 

A chaque fois qu'il y un debat ici , l'objectivité n'existe pas , parce que les studios ont ca alors c'est mieux .... 
J'ai utilisé des macs et si mac etait moins cher et fourni en soft j'utiliserais un mac ' a condition qu'il plante pas toute la journee ' 

bref ... 

Je repete j'ai rien contre mac , c une bonne machine mais out of the market ! 

Ciaoooo 

Et surtout a bientot dans le monde windows car suffit d'un creux marketing pour que mac creve en qq mois"


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Décidement il va écrire un roman !   


"ac allait mourrir en 96 , mais ce n'est pas la faute aux machines mais juste aux responsables marketing qui voulaient vendre des mac comme du coca cola ... 
Un boulversement fait qu'ils jouerent le tout pour le tout en misant leurs derniers dollars sur une campagne marketing et avec un nouveau produit . 

A cette epoque le pc etait une boite pleine de fils avec windows 95 et 98 , autant dire que ca marchait tres mal ... 

Ils ont concu le IMAC , un petit bijou au processeur motorola tres puissant , depourvu de fils , et au look fracassant .. 
L'action a explosé et certains ayant flairé le coup se sont enrichis ... 

Mac avait annoncé que si Imac echouait c'etait la fin .... 

Mac a fait un tour de force et depuis use de raffinement pour leurs computers ... surtout les derniers cubiques ultra design .. 

Donc , avec ce nouveau marché conquis , il y a des chances que ca supporte encore un peu de temps , mais la plupart des utilisateurs de Imac sont des newbies qui font leur entree dans le monde macintosh et donc ils vont decouvrir combien de handicaps ils vont subir avec macintosh ... 

Une personne sur cent a un mac , ca veut dire que si tu veux etre dans le 'mood' et utiliser les trucs de tout le monde tu peux pas , tu seras toujours isolé ... 
Tu pourras rien essayé car personne pourra te preter un soft .... tu devras toujours acheté ... 
TU peux pas demanderconseil a qq'un vu que personne a de mac ... 
Et a mesure du temps qui passe , les users de iMAC vont migrer vers des machines bien plus courantes et moins 'isolées' 
Les gamers ne sont pas concernés par les mac ... 
Les pc sont de plus en plus beaux avec le tuning et les shuttle 
La PAO alors la vous etes mal tombé ... car je n'ai jamais vu de probleme de compatibilité sur le transfert de documents , a condition de respecter les revisions de logiciels si possible ... 
Les flasheurs possedant des machines offset ou laser couleur indus ... et ben je n'ai jamais eu de problemes pour leur faire imprimer des livres , avec Xpress , word , ou adobe collection ... 

Donc je vais finir par une question rigolote 

QUI SONT LES GENS QUI ACHETENT DES MACHINES OU TU TROUVES PAS UN SOFT , AUSSI STABLE QUE WIN XP , ET QUI FAIT TROIS FOIS LE PRIX ? 

Réponse : 

VOUS !!!!! 

he he he .... 

Continuez a fermer vos yeux ... vous passerez a coté de bcp de chose .. 

Vous savez pk les studios ont tous protools ... c parce que protools est facturé si cher que les fournisseurs ne veulent pas proposer autre chose ... c'est une operation marketing ...Plus ils vous facture plus la marge est belle ... et ne comptez pas sur eux pour vous conseiller un outil different ! 
NUENDO c'est mille fois meilleur que protools au niveau de l'outillage , cette marque est l'inventeur du protocole asio2 et des vst instruments .. 
NUENDO a fait la prod audio 'surround' de STAR WARS 

Mais bon c'est pas protools ni mac qui me chagrine mais juste vous , oui vous , qui achetez des machines sans meme vous rendre compte de vos handicaps et de votre isolation dans un trou ... 

Pour finir 

Le débat c'est Mac ou PC ? 

Donc je recapitule pour les imbeciles 'ceux ci se reconnaitrons , peut etre pas NINO car lui est trop imbeciles pour reflechir une seule nanoseconde ' 

Verdict ... 

MAC est plus cher , peu courant , peu de softs , stable 
PC est pas cher du tout , ultra riche de softs , évolutif pour presque rien , et tres stable 'car c rare de redemarrer avec XP par contre avec mac OSX c'est pas rare du tout ' 

PC vainqueur 

Conclusion , quelque soit le computer selectionné il n'y a que vos oreilles qui assureront des resultats brillants sur les divers challenges musicaux dans lesquelles vous etes impliqués .. 
Et que ca vous plaisent ou non vous devez admettre que mac est trop cher et doit s'ouvrir a la compatibilité au lieu de s'enfermer ... 



OUffffff fin !!"    (Ouf cela devenais insuportable   )


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

A enfin il craque et se dégonfle !!!   

"Bon je vous prie de me pardonner j'ai pas le temps de fighter 

Je suis tres fan des 'gros guitaristes ' et je viens de voir que parmi nous il y a des 'grands' 

Le défi 'symphony x' me rend dingue chaque mp3 est bourré de guitare qui tue .. 

Donc je vais aller feliciter tout le monde . 

J'ajoute la difference MAC et PC n'est pas dans le produit definitif livré aux majors, mais juste que le pc est aussi stable , moins cher et plus fourni , ce qui le rend vainqueur d'un duel . 
Mais en aucun vous ne devez comprendre que je souhaite vous faire changer d'habitude ... l'essentiel est que votre outil de prod vous plaise et vous amene vers les resultats brillants . 

VIve les Deux machines ... meme si une est moins marginale 

Allez voila je demenage chu trop épaté par les gratteux du forum ..."


et ça repard   

"Pas de virus sur mac 

c normal vous etes si peu nombreux a soupconner son existence meme les hackers ont oublié que ca existe encore ces machines 

Qu'allez vous devenir quand cette boite va crever comme ses frere amiga et atari , amstrad et compagnie .. 

Ce jour la je vais peter de rire mais alors 

Attachez vos ceintures 

Le pc est indetronable et plus le temps va passer plus il exterminera tout ce qui n'est pas pc 

Quand les studios en auront marre de se chier dans la culotte parce que les plus belles prises de chant de 'jeniffer lopez' sont HS et que jlo l'apprend elle brulerait le mac avec de l'essence ... 

heurement antares autotune vient sauver macintosh 

mac ne lit pas les asx 

moi j'ai cubase en route avec 400 ko de transfert internet wave et des plug in de 6 cds

cubase + pc = une bombe 

c kan vous voulez qu'on compare nos machines 

Bientot je serais a marseille je viens chez vous avec un pc configuré et cubase sx avec une sequence qui explose son processeur 

et vous me preparer la meme chose sur mac et on les met cote a cote 

je ne bouge et j'attend 

on verra bien qui s'explose 


Je suis a marseille 

proposez moi un rdv qu'on en finisse et que je vous plombe"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Attention ici c'est très très vulgaire (toujours le même Biiiiiiip )
> 
> PC EST VAINQUEUR SUR TOUS LES POINTS
> 
> ...


Alors lui il est très très con ...bon je l'admet certains gratteux sont des gros noeuds faut pas nier l'evidence quand elle vous saute a la gueule comme ça!!! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est pas possible ... il a subit un head crash celui là ??? :love:


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Regarde aussi ça !!!!!  

"  
M A C 

Machine Archaique et Caduque"

(toujours le même biiiiip)   



Bon j'ai tout lu et c'est la fin de la crise de débillitée profonde et in curable de ce biiip


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2005)

Ouais ça fait peur quand même, j'ai rien contre les pC users, mais là


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai que lui il en tient une couche ... c'est marrant quand meme non ? de voir un mec aussi con ..


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Tu l'as dit


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

Bon y'en a pas un pour le débrancher? 
Parce que là, il va nous péter les Vu-mètres !


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Je trouve ça vraiment navrent de voir des Pcistieninformatodébileininforperverintingrégèrestupido windauberdelatêteaupieds non   
Bon en tout cas j'essaie à ma facons de faire changer les gens d'avis. (j'ai une amie a qui j'ai conseiller un ibook et son ami voulait un mac qui s'est faite entubée par un Pcsitieninformatotructruc sur l'argument de la compatibilité du texte. Je me suis bien vengé en ouvrant tous ses fichier nikel avec Pages !   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

si j'avais le temps, j'aurais bien été lui écrire que quand j'étais sous X 10.2, je suis resté 135 jours sans redémarrer mon ordi avec en permanence Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, Dreamweaver, Office, iTunes et tout un tas d'autres softs... Pas de plantage, rien...
C'est bon de lire des cons, ça remonte le moral!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça vraiment navrent de voir des Pcistieninformatodébileininforperverintingrégèrest upido windauberdelatêteaupieds non
> Bon en tout cas j'essaie à ma facons de faire changer les gens d'avis. (j'ai une amie a qui j'ai conseiller un ibook et son ami voulait un mac qui s'est faite entubée par un Pcsitieninformatotructruc sur l'argument de la compatibilité du texte. Je me suis bien vengé en ouvrant tous ses fichier nikel avec Pages !  )


Bien ouéj !!! Moi j'ai un peu laissé tombé la propagande, quand quelqu'un demande mon avis sur l'achat d'un ordi et qu'il commence a douter je lui dit qu'il ferait mieux de prendre un pc comme ca en cas de pépin bah il se sentira pas seul...


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Alors messieurs dames ? Je vous en ai pas trouvé une belle de "perle rare" ??
Il est bon lui hein    ?
Quand je suis tombé dessus hier je me suis dit qu'il fallait vous en faire profiter !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

si tu pouvais l'amener en personne pour qu'on puisse le lyncher en bonne et due forme ca serai sympa


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Meme sans aller jusqu'à le lyncher... une bonne discussion de groupe me rendrai heureux !


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Meme sans aller jusqu'à le lyncher... une bonne discussion de groupe me rendrai heureux !


 
Je peux essayer de mettre un post l'invitant ici mais c'est pas sur que ca marche...


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Alors messieurs dames ? Je vous en ai pas trouvé une belle de "perle rare" ??
> Il est bon lui hein    ?
> Quand je suis tombé dessus hier je me suis dit qu'il fallait vous en faire profiter !


 
oui, moi je dis que rien que pour ce genre de perle qu'il nous produit régulièrement, Windows a vraiment du bon.

Vivement LongHorn, car quelque chose me dit qu'on va avoir droit à une sorte d'apothéose! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

si on l'invitait ici?


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Je peux essayer de mettre un post l'invitant ici mais c'est pas sur que ca marche...


 
oh ouais, ce serait sympa ça!

Tu lui expliques qu'il y a là quelques musicos indécrottables qui auraient besoin de toute sa capacité de conviction pour ENFIN ouvrir les yeux!!!


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Heu qui se dévoue pour l'invité ......


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Juin 2005)

Faudrait l'appâter avec un "wizz" de msn messenger7 de ouine ... y se mefiera pas comme ça, et hop piégé dans un vilain forum de vilains macusers.. hin hin hin..


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

on lui ouvre un topic rien que pour lui ... et on lui demande de répondre a nos remarques avec son habituel verve objective et sérieuse .. ca vous tente ...

killian2 , on t'a dévoué ... gogogo


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2005)

Tiens ça me rapelle la fois où on avait été foutre la merdu sur un forum raciste , vous vous rappelez ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

tu pourrais plus détailler ce qu'il s'est passé .. ca à l'air croustillant et bien marrant ..


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

personne l'as invité encore ?
Vous voulez que j'essaye ?
Ca va peut etre rien donner vu que ça date un peu mais qui sais...


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bon alors on t'as dévoué


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on t'as dévoué



Ok alors c'est parti par contre je veux bien quelques idées pour attirer le poisson...héhé


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bonne question bon tu pourait le flaté moi je sais pas oui nous les Macs user on veut savoir tout ce qui est bien sur PC on veut s'ouvrir aux Pciste on veut apprendre d'eux ....


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question bon tu pourait le flaté moi je sais pas oui nous les Macs user on veut savoir tout ce qui est bien sur PC on veut s'ouvrir aux Pciste on veut apprendre d'eux ....



ouai t'as raison c'est pas bête   
J'essaye on verra bien...


----------



## ivanlefou (15 Juin 2005)

Bravo pour cette trouvaille...

24 pages mémorables!!!


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bonne chance Universe Player(je t'ai mis un bon feeling  )


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance Universe Player(je t'ai mis un bon feeling  )



Merci beaucoup je fais faire de même... 
Par contre j'ai un petit soucis j'ai fais tout mon blabla mais je ne sais pas où l'inviter parce que si je lui dit de venir ici il va se rendre compte direct que ca va etre sa fete...   
Comment faire...???


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

ben ouvre un nouveau topic ..


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si j'avais le temps, j'aurais bien été lui écrire que quand j'étais sous X 10.2, je suis resté 135 jours sans redémarrer mon ordi avec en permanence Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, Dreamweaver, Office, iTunes et tout un tas d'autres softs... Pas de plantage, rien...
> C'est bon de lire des cons, ça remonte le moral!



Oh mais fais toi plaisirs dès que tu auras 5 minutes lui il se gêne pas pour nous insulter alors une petite précision sur la façon dont fonctionne un mac lui fera pas de mal.. enfin c'est mon avis


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Oh madre le dilemne ...........

Comment faire voyons ..............................Il faut ouvrir un topic vive le PC   et puis.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

Bon... Je viens de me tapper les 3 pages du thread... Ouf

il m'a fait remonter des souvenirs et des pensées diverse...  

- Petit, déjà, je refusais de jouer à celui qui pisse le plus loin...
- A 14 piges, ma mob n'était pas kitée...
- J'ai toujours évité de discuter bagnoles avec des cakes bouzeux... J'ai pas la foi...
- Même remarque pour les sujets touchant à la baise...

PC ou Mac ; les Jackies de l'informatique ont toujours provoqué chez moi un profond ennui qui m'a vallu d'avoir une vague idée du vide sidéral...    

Mais j'ai bien ri sur ces 3 pages...


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ben ouvre un nouveau topic ..



Ben j'y ai pensé mais je sais pas trop quoi mettre comme genre de topic   
Vous en pensez quoi de : " Mac / PC : similitude / difference "
Ca fais pas trop agressif ca hein ?
Si quelqu'un a une meilleure idée qu'il n'hésite pas..


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Oui a l'aide !!!!!!!!!

Bon je propose "le PC serait il mieux que le mac ?"
"Macsintel une occation d'installer Windows ?"  
"Le PC mieux que le Mac pour la Musique ?"
"Des Macs trops cher par rapport aux PCs"
"des Macs à la traine"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

Allez, je suis pas chien... Je vois ce qu'il me reste comme boules vertes et je vous les balance.
Le rire ; ça n'a pas de prix...


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

OU 

"la mort d'apple est annoncée !" 
"pourquoi ne pas acheté des PCs"  
"Macs PC parlons en honnêtement"  

Humm.......


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> OU
> 
> "la mort d'apple est annoncée !"



Trop tard il est créé !! Maintenant je lui file le lien et faut attendre
Tu peux pas en créer un avec une de tes idées ?
Ca fera moins louche je pense...héhé


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Sinon, il y a aussi : 
"j'ai switché de mac  à PC, pourquoi... "


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Tu l'as crée ou  ?

Magic le magic !


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je suis pas chien... Je vois ce qu'il me reste comme boules vertes et je vous les balance.
> Le rire ; ça n'a pas de prix...



Oh oui que je puisse enfin un jour decoller de ma banquette tout seul...


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as crée ou  ?


euh au bar


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Merci il n'y a plus qu'as recevoir le colis......... 
Bon je m'absente......


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juin 2005)

Question artistes musicaux, il y a aussi Hooverphonic qui bosse sur Mac.

Bon, l'autre troll, on l'invite à une AES. Un bras attaché au pare-choc de la Sylkomobile, l'autre au mien, une jambe à celui de Taho! et l'autre à celui de Macelene. Et on rentre chez nous...


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Merci il n'y a plus qu'as recevoir le colis.........
> Bon je m'absente......



Moi je reviens je vais faire à manger à ma fille


----------



## Apca (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié Steve Vai, Children Of Bodom, Joe Satriani, Sinergy, Warmen..etc etc enfin tu les connais peut etre pas tous non plus



Et linkin park aussi :love: 

Y à vraiment des gens qui connaissent pas les mac...


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Question artistes musicaux, il y a aussi Hooverphonic qui bosse sur Mac.
> 
> Bon, l'autre troll, on l'invite à une AES. Un bras attaché au pare-choc de la Sylkomobile, l'autre au mien, une jambe à celui de Taho! et l'autre à celui de Macelene. Et on rentre chez nous...




        
Trop excellente comme idée !!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2005)

en tout cas, l'idee est marrante, mais vu la gueule du nouveau thread ca marchera jamais!!


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et linkin park aussi :love:
> 
> Y à vraiment des gens qui connaissent pas les mac...



Bien joué je les avaient oublié    
Moi je dirais plutot que la majorité des artistes enregistrent sur mac
Apres ça doit dépendre du style et de pleins de choses en fait


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bon il n'y as plus qu'attendre.

Bon j'ai faim moi jai faim de troll  (vive la mac music)

Ps (a dans environ 30 minutes )


----------



## Apca (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> (vive la mac music)




T'es fous ou quoi ?????     :mouais: 
Tu sais très bien que c'est mieux sur un pc ! 

  :bebe:


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> T'es fous ou quoi ?????     :mouais:
> Tu sais très bien que c'est mieux sur un pc !
> 
> :bebe:



Ben oui tout le monde sait bien que les PC sont carrement plus stables que les mac voyons...


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

le topic a été créer ?
le fou a été appaté ?
tout le monde est prét ?

(pas de casse des le début hein ... )
faudra demandé a un modo de rendre ce fil indisponible momentannément et aussi et surtout PREVENIR les autres sinon il va pas tenir 5 minutes laché dans l'arene )


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

T'as raison il faut prévenir un modo  Et les autres garre aux gaffes !


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bon je pense que se sera pour demain hummm je nne suis pas là de la journée


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> T'es fous ou quoi ?????     :mouais:
> Tu sais très bien que c'est mieux sur un pc !
> 
> :bebe:





Alors pourquoi t'as un Mac ?


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> le topic a été créer ?
> le fou a été appaté ?
> tout le monde est prét ?
> 
> ...



Le topic a ete créé, le fou pas encore appaté a ma connaissance ..enfin je crois pas l'avoir vu


----------



## Apca (15 Juin 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi t'as un Mac ?



Juste pour le design, à l'intérieur j'ai mis un PC (Plante constamment).
Sous Window$ enfin, Windaube.

 :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Juin 2005)

Bon  guettons le troll des cavernes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

quand on voit la gueule du nouveau thread on se dit que c'est foutu .. c'est peut etre nous les plus atteints en fin de compte ..


----------



## Cillian (15 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai retrouvé une  artiste qui pourrait occasionnellement argumenter le fil

Et puis une deuxième crise de rire ça peut pas faire de mal (quoi que! QUOI QUE!!!). 
Là depuis quelques minutes :

- j'ai mal au ventre, 

- j'arrive plus à respirer correctement, 

- j'ai les yeux noyer dans une mare de larmes. 

C'est grave docteur ?

              ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

super connu mais toujours super marrant


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Ouai ça fait du bien de rire dès le matin. Merci à toi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2005)

A mon avis vous pouvez l'attendre longtemps vot' troll des cavernes...
C'est vrai ça c'est du troll sauvage... eh tu le vois tortiller du cul au loin mais tu le tire jamais !!! 
C'est un coup de bol que Universe Player ai pu en apercevoir un ! (en plus pendant la saison des amours généralement ils se cachent dans leurs terriers pour se cliquer en loucedé le bouton droit de leur souris) 
Mais restons vigilants quand même le troll reste imprévisible... le piège peut peut-être fonctionner !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

pourtant ca devrai lui plaire, toute une communauté mac  à sa merci .. enfin c'est ce qu'il est censé croire ...


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Je rajouterais pour Hobbes the tiger que notre troll sauvage, lui, se peche ET apres se chasse    

Mais il est long à ramener pourtant je mouline je mouline...
Preparez vos fusils on sait jamais !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

ca marchera pas, j'vous dis!!
il est trop foireux le thread, le troll est tres con mais quand meme...


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ca marchera pas, j'vous dis!!
> il est trop foireux le thread, le troll est tres con mais quand meme...


 
Une meilleure idée ???


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Et voila...ça critique ça critique mais personne donne d'idée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

et pourquoi pas un nouveau thread ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2005)

Et pourquoi pas aller le chasser sur son propre territoire???


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Juin 2005)

Hum bonne idée !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas aller le chasser sur son propre territoire???


Super idée !!!   
Ca y est, je m'y suis inscrit, mais venez nombreux aussi... :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

bon bah allez, j'y vais, on verra bien...


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

attendez moi !!!! J arrive !!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

boah laissez tomber, le dernier post de ce gars la remonte au 9 aout 2004, on le retrouvera jamais...
par contre c'est amusant, dans son profil, a "loisir", il a mis "mastur*a*bation" (sic)
c'est dommage, il y avait un bon numero la, on aurait pu rire un brin...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2005)

Je crois comprendre qu'il a eu des soucis sur le forum par contre y'a un mammouth qu'est pas piqué des vers non plus...


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Juin 2005)

Bon j'ai posté chez lui avec Universe player toujours rien


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je crois comprendre qu'il a eu des soucis sur le forum par contre y'a un mammouth qu'est pas piqué des vers non plus...



ouai lui il faudrait qu'il passe mais de toute façon on va essayer de les faire r&agir un peu avec Kilian....appuyez nous en cas de coup dur...


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Juin 2005)

Oui appuyez dur .....


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Juin 2005)

On a une reponce :

"Moi ce que j'aime bien c'est qu'un gars qui n'est pas capable d'assigner un preset de G major sur un FCB1010 vienne donner des leçons d'informatique... 

Ca m'étonne pas trop que tu ais du mal sur un PC   

Ca faisait longtemps que ce troll n'avait pas été détérré avec des arguments aussi convainquants. Là, tout de suite j'ai envie d'acheter un MAC tellement vous avez été bons techniquement, les gars..  

Nino"

A vous de voir c'est pas encore le troll mais bon !


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Cool de lui avoir donné l'adresse d'ici Kilian...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ouai lui il faudrait qu'il passe mais de toute façon on va essayer de les faire r&agir un peu avec Kilian....appuyez nous en cas de coup dur...


wildchild76 c'est bien toi car sinon à part Killian y'a qui d'autres ???

Je surveille les entrées...    

Quelqu'un s'occupe de la sortie


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2005)

Au fait dites moi si je dis une bétise mais Jean Michel Jarre n'est t'il pas sur Mac ? On pourrait déjà moucher avec ça...


----------



## Universe player (16 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> wildchild76 c'est bien toi car sinon à part Killian y'a qui d'autres ???
> 
> Je surveille les entrées...
> 
> Quelqu'un s'occupe de la sortie



oui oui c'est bien moi...mais y a personne d'autre.. venez mince !!!


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Juin 2005)

Oui un peu de compagnie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas un nouveau thread ?



*Inutile. Nous allons simplement nous contenter de fermer celui-ci. Comme tant d'autres sujets de cet acabi, les limites du topic sont vite atteintes : si celà amuse tant de monde d'aller troller ailleurs, faites. Mais il est inutile et désué de fanfaronner au bac à sable.

*


----------

